# Enjoying a Pumpkin Seed



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally loves them


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

that last photo just melts my heart


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she loves using her feet lol


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Only Peepers and Ellie eat pumpkin seeds here.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wonder then if it is genetic?

tsuka is trying to learn but very very slowly, so it might be a learned thing too, but maybe its genetic if they learn fast or just randomly have always done it


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I not sure. Clementine and Riki have never shown an interest in them and they both eat with their feet so it would be easier for them, were as Peepers and Ellie will eat them on a flat surface


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny eats with his feet too! It's one of my favorite things to watch! Just so cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well it sure is fun lol not too many eat with their feet but yet a good portion of our forum population has a tiel or two who does!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute! I don't think any of mine eat with their feet. I will have to get some pumpkin seeds to see if they will eat them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got mine online, theyre specifically for birds (unsalted) and my guys love them, especially tsuka lol


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

i just love it when birds use their feet in feeding themselves  it's such a sight to watch  your girl looks so pretty


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

When I buy pumpkin seeds for myself I have to defend myself from a hoard of hungry tiels attacking the bag for some. Help! I've been overrun by midget feathered seed eaters!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its like that here when i eat cereal, dally tries to eat it lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna uses his feet a lot, and loves pumpkin seed! Lol on all your pictures I'm like you're not a Lloyd anymore! (Or soon anyway)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no point in keeping Lloyd when i am getting married in a few weeks and would have to change it all again lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just weird to see..lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

how do you think I feel lol it looks even weirder for me!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If I were you i'd be writing my old name for a very long time..by accident of course.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i already expect i will lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute. I love when tiels eat with their feet.  Sunny will hold things down with his foot or grasp things but doesn't use them to eat. He also looks at pumpkin seeds like they're evil. :wacko: His current seed mix has some in it and he pushes them away.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hear most small birds dont like the big seeds, but my tiels really like them. the lovebirds like them but they arent a favourite of theirs.


----------



## Knitty68 (Jul 12, 2012)

Your pictures are adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Cute pic 

2 out of the 3 teils we owned ate with their feet...both males


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha well dally is female lol


----------



## emilybalsbaugh (Jul 18, 2012)

Very cute! I can't get mine to eat them...


----------



## emilybalsbaugh (Jul 18, 2012)

Very cute!! My tiel never eats with his feet like that...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

most tiels dont eat with their feet, only a small percentage do


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Is this a pumpkin seed straight out of a pumpkin or did you buy them? We use pumkin a lot (Aussies are pumpkin eaters lol) so I'd like to know if I could use the pumpkin seeds out of our pumpkin.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can use fresh pumpkin seeds, but i am unsure if you have to bake them. these ones i bought online specifically for birds (though my fiance eats them... lol)


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Sometimes I put ours in a dry frypan and just heat them to dry them a little. But I like the idea of putting them in an oven. Never thought of that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not a problem


----------

